# Problème d'accès a un serveur de courrier avec Mail



## Samanjaro (18 Décembre 2007)

Voilà! Je ne suis jamais arrivé a envoyer un message de Mail à cause d'un problème de serveur, mais je reçois tout les messages. Si vous pouvez m'aider. SVP. Merci!


----------



## Alycastre (18 Décembre 2007)

Ton FAI ? 
Par exemple, chez Free, les paramètres smtp sont : smtp.free.fr et port 25
Tu peux également te servir du serveur d'envoi de ta machine, mais dans ce cas, il faut aller sur le site de Free et désactiver le smtp sortant.... 
Un firewall activé ?
Bref, vérifier tes paramètres ....


----------



## msinno (18 Décembre 2007)

j'aurai pas mieux dit.. 

Enfin d'autres piste :si tu as une boite free, et que tu te connecte depuis une livebox, tu ne pourras pas envoyer de mail avec le smtp de free, mais celui d'Orange  : smtp.orange.fr ou smtp.wanadoo.fr A ce moment la ca marchera. 

Encore, certaines box bloque le smtp sur le port 25 pour eviter l'envoi de spam. Parfois par defaut, il faut aussi verifier... 

Enfin comme le disait Alycastre, verifie tes paramètres, et tiens nous au courant surtout...


----------



## Samanjaro (20 Décembre 2007)

Je ne sais pas ce qu'est Free, mais sa fonctionne toujours pas:

La connexion au serveur «*smtp.mac.com*» sur le port 25 a expiré.

Sélectionner un serveur denvoi différent dans le liste ci-dessous ou cliquez sur Essayer plus tard pour laisser le message dans votre boîte denvoi jusquà ce quil puisse être envoyé.

???


----------



## NewGranger (21 Décembre 2007)

J'ai exactement le même probléme, je ne peux pas envoyer de message, ça me dit qu'il y a un probléme avec mon serveur d'envoie (qui est mail.tiscali.fr)
une idée pour résoudre le probléme ?


----------



## pascalformac (21 Décembre 2007)

tu es sur que c'est tiscali?

car tiscali ca n'existe plus ( absorbé par alice)et ca m'étonnerait que les serveurs smtp soient sous ce nom là en 2007

il est plus que probable que c'est le smtp de chez Alice si tu te connectes depuis une connexion Alice


----------



## NewGranger (21 Décembre 2007)

Sur le Mac tout court c'est ce serveur d'envoi là et ça marche très bien, c'est uniquement sur le portable que les messages ne partent pas. 
Après les différences entre l'ordi et le portable et ben l'ordi c'est panthère et le portable c'est léopard, sinon je vois pas, du coup pour les préférences de mail sur le portable on s'est calé sur celle de l'ordi. Ca peut venir du fait que avec leopard ça marche pas de la même façon ou c'est autre chose ?


----------



## pascalformac (22 Décembre 2007)

en ce cas à mon avis le smtp n'est peut etre pas celui que tu indiques (mail.tiscali.fr)
mais
*smtp*.tiscali.fr

essaye ca


----------



## NewGranger (22 Décembre 2007)

Ca marche merci bcp !!!


----------



## ctgall (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour, 

J'ai un problème similaire, sauf que ça ne doit pas être un problème de configuration (du moins il ne me semble pas..).
J'ai plusieurs adresses (Yahoo, Gmail etc.) qui sont dans mon application Mail, j'ai toujours réussi à envoyer et recevoir des messages jusque à mon arrivée au Canada il y a peu... Depuis mon arrivée, je n'arrive qu'a recevoir mes mails mais n'arrive pas à en envoyer... (Problème de serveur selon Mail...)

Je ne vois pas vraiment d'où ça peut venir, ça serait très volontiers si une âme charitable me venait en aide.

Merci d'avance


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

bonjour
c'est pourtant simple
Et on en parle souvent

c'est ton réglage smtp qui est invalide

Dans 95% des cas le smtp dépend du lieu de connexion
c'est celui du fournisseur d'accès du lieu

tu bouges , le fai change, les réglages aussi

Sauf certains comptes ou protocoles imap

et gmail
( gmail normalement a son propre smtp )


----------



## ctgall (20 Janvier 2008)

Pourtant en configurant Mail, je n'ai jamais eu besoin de mettre d'informations de mon FAI ?

Même avec mon compte Gmail, je n'arrive pas à envoyer de mail...


----------



## daffyb (20 Janvier 2008)

bon oui, mais ça dépend des FAI.
Lorsque j'étais en Allemagne, j'étais OBLIGÉ d'utiliser le SMTP de mon FAI pour envoyer un mail. Entre le SMTP de ton FAI


----------



## ctgall (20 Janvier 2008)

Hum d'accord, je vois... 

Et si je me connecte à une borne wireless et que j'ai aucune idée du FAI, je suis fichu, c'est ça?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## pascalformac (20 Janvier 2008)

mais non t'es pas foutu

il faut soit
passer par le smtp de ce spot
( ce qui ne marche pas toujours certains spots bloquent volontairement)

ou
passer par un email au smtp independant du lieu
comme gmail
qui a son propre smtp totalement indépendant du lieu

( et gmail gere très bien le rapatriement des autres comptes  via son option Mail Fetcher )


----------



## ctgall (20 Janvier 2008)

Voilà, c'est tout bon!

Merci pour vos réponses!


----------



## nexus28000 (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour histoire de compléter un peu ce fil voici les infos de connexion mail des FAI les plus courants.

Nexus


9 Telecom

Serveur POP : pop.neuf.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.neuf.fr
Serveur IMAP : imap.neuf.fr

9ONLINE

Serveur POP : pop.9online.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.9online.fr

ALICE

Serveur POP : pop.alice.fr, pop.aliceadsl.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.alice.fr , smtp.aliceadsl.fr
Serveur IMAP : imap.aliceadsl.fr

AOL

Serveur POP : non
Serveur SMTP : smtp.fr.aol.com
Serveur IMAP : imap.fr.aol.com


CEGETEL

Serveur POP : pop.cegetel.net
Serveur SMTP : smtp.cegetel.net
Serveur IMAP : imap.cegetel.net

CLUB INTERNET

Serveur POP : pop3.club-internet.fr
Serveur SMTP : mail.club-internet.fr
Serveur IMAP : imap.club-internet.fr

DARTY BOX (DARTYBOX)

Serveur POP : pop.dbmail.com
Serveur SMTP : smtpauth.dbmail.com

FREE

Serveur POP : pop.free.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.free.fr
Serveur IMAP : imap.free.fr

GMAIL

Serveur POP : pop.gmail.com
Serveur SMTP : smtp.gmail.com
Serveur IMAP : non

LA POSTE

Serveur POP : pop.laposte.net
Serveur SMTP : smtp.laposte.net
Serveur IMAP : imap.laposte.net

NOOS

Serveur POP : pop.noos.fr
Serveur SMTP : mail.noos.fr
Serveur IMAP : imap.noos.fr

ORANGE

Serveur POP : pop.orange.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.orange.fr
Serveur IMAP : imap.orange.fr

TELE2

Serveur POP : pop.tele2.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.tele2.fr
Serveur IMAP : non

TISCALI

Serveur POP : pop.tiscali.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.tiscali.fr
Serveur IMAP : non

WANADOO

Serveur POP : pop.wanadoo.fr
Serveur SMTP : smtp.wanadoo.fr
Serveur IMAP : non

YAHOO

Serveur POP : pop.mail.yahoo.fr (sur activation de l'option POP3 de Yahoo)
Serveur SMTP : smtp.mail.yahoo.fr
Serveur IMAP : non


----------

